# at hospital,might be in labour!



## bbyno1

I think my waters broke. Very bloody though so being kept in to be observed tonight! Will update when I can :)


----------



## lizardbreath

Omg yey good luck.


----------



## Natasha2605

I told you you'd go before me lmao! Hope your okay!


----------



## stephx

Good luck! Keep us updated :D x


----------



## 10.11.12

Good luck!


----------



## stephx

Did you manage to get a labour updater buddy? :wacko: forgot what there called :haha: x


----------



## rockys-mumma

Aaaaaah! Good luck Ellie!


----------



## KiansMummy

Good luck xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Good Luck Ellie!! Hope you're ok x


----------



## sarah0108

Good luck Ellie!


----------



## MrsEngland

Good luck hun!


----------



## Amber4

Good luck :flow:


----------



## Bexxx

Good luck!


----------



## vaniilla

good luck hun :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

Soo..I'm 3cm dilated but my cervix isn't completley softened? Waiting for midwife to tell me exactly what that means coz I don't really get it lol. She thinks I'll have baby by tmro though!I'm in delivary suite now!


----------



## emmylou92

Wow. I cant believe its happening. Good luck hun!!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Ahh how exciting, thanks for updating! Keep us posted :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Aghh good luck :dust: xxxx


----------



## HellBunny

good luck! Your pregnancy has flown! seems only 5 minutes since you announced your bfp on here! xxxx


----------



## lucy_x

Good luck Ellie :flower:


----------



## Hotbump

Good Luck!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Good luck hun!


----------



## rainbows_x

Omg, good luck! I can remember your last labour thread being very pregnant and jealous!!
xxxx


----------



## divershona

Good luck Ellie!!!!!!!! hope everything goes smoothly for you! 

stalking this thread to see updates ....:ninja:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Good luck!!


----------



## o.o

eekk good luck!! :)


----------



## emmylou92

Stalking.....


----------



## bbyno1

Just been checked,in 4cm now but they putting me on a drip to speed things up. Not doing very well with the contractions already lol


----------



## 17thy

wow early but good luck!!! hope everything goes well! :D


----------



## emmylou92

Hope she comes soon Ellie. 

Just seen your update, hope she gets a wriggle on and comes this morning!!!


----------



## X__Kimberly

Aww goodluck<3


----------



## x__amour

Good luck, Ellie! :hugs:


----------



## Mb2012

Good luck.


----------



## Strawberrymum

Good luck :)


----------



## emmylou92

Hope she is here by now!!!


----------



## _laura

Omg good luck :flower: hope shes here by now!!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Eek :happydance: Hope she's arrived now and all has gone well!!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Keep checking this thread lol :dohh:

Hope she is here for you by now!! X


----------



## Lauraxamy

Good luck, :hugs: Hoping you have a beautiful new baby in your arms now!


----------



## Natasha2605

Hope your doing okay hun xx


----------



## snowfia

Good luck if she isn't here yet!


----------



## bbyno1

I had Sophia this morning at 5.44 :) will write a birth story and update with pics wen I can. We are on the way home soon so she can meet her little sister!


----------



## divershona

Congrats Ellie ... presume everything went smoothly seeing as you're already on your way home.

Bet she's gorgeous :)


----------



## Bexxx

Aw, congrats! :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww congratulations Ellie!!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Ahhh congrats Ellie! Welcome to the world Sophia! Xxx


----------



## Rhio92

Congratulations!!!


----------



## newmommy23

congrats honey!


----------



## snowfia

Congratulations!


----------



## vaniilla

congratulations! :flower:


----------



## _laura

Awww Congratulations


----------



## 08marchbean

congrats! :happydance:


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats :flower:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congratulations!


----------



## stephx

Congrats!! X


----------



## Natasha2605

Congrats! Send her this way so she can have a word with Beanie :rofl:


----------



## leoniebabey

congratulations hun xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Congrats :flower:


----------



## lauram_92

Congrats Ellie! Can't wait to see pictures of her and read your birth story! Can't believe she is here already!


----------



## AriannasMama

Congrats!


----------



## Leah_xx

Congrats hun!


----------



## Mb2012

Congratulations


----------



## amygwen

Congratulations!!


----------



## x__amour

Congrats Ellie!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## 112110

Congrats! Can't wait for a birth story + pictures!


----------



## xgem27x

Congratulations Ellie xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Congrats Ellie! xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Congrats!!!


----------



## Harli

Congrats! Another here who can't wait to see her! :flower:


----------



## shelx

congratulations!! x


----------



## Mellie1988

Massive congrats Hun, can't believe she came early! 

Can't wait to see pics and hear about birth 

Xxx


----------



## Hotbump

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## X__Kimberly

Congrats<3 :)


----------



## Amber4

Congratulations!! Can't wait for your birth story and pics :flow:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Congratulations, can't wait to see the little cutie :happydance:


----------



## lucy_x

Congrats, Lovely!

x x


----------



## HellBunny

Aww congratulations!! xxxx


----------



## MrsEngland

Congrats on the new addition hun!


----------



## o.o

Aw congrats!! cant wait for birth story and pics!! :flower:


----------



## abbSTAR

So happy for you :cloud9: congrats :happydance:


----------



## emmylou92

Congratultions, beautiful name!! 

Cant wait for birth story and pics.


----------



## KiansMummy

Congrats hunny bet she is gorgeous so pleased for you xxx


----------



## 10.11.12

Congratulations! can't wait to see pictures! I bet Aaliyah is excited!


----------



## Strawberrymum

Congrats! you must be so excited for them to meet


----------



## KaceysMummy

Congratulations :)


----------



## 17thy

Aw congratulations :D Glad everything went smoothly!


----------



## bbyno1

She was exactly two weeks early :) she's tiny! She looks the spitting image of Aliyah when she was new born! She's doing great. Feels like our family is just complete now. Aliyah is loving Sophia which is lovely. She was hugging up to her loads today and keeps stroking her head going 'ahhh'. Midwife come today and is pleased with everything. Me and fob went into town with them both today,feels so nice!


----------



## MrsEngland

bbyno1 said:


> She was exactly two weeks early :) she's tiny! She looks the spitting image of Aliyah when she was new born! She's doing great. Feels like our family is just complete now. Aliyah is loving Sophia which is lovely. She was hugging up to her loads today and keeps stroking her head going 'ahhh'. Midwife come today and is pleased with everything. Me and fob went into town with them both today,feels so nice!

Aww i'm glad everything is going well with your 2 girls :flower:


----------



## 10.11.12

It's great that your so active so quickly! can't wait to see pictures :flow: I'm sure she's gorgeous, just like her big sister!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Omg Congratulations!!!!! Bet your all just over the moon xxx


----------



## lauram_92

So happy for you Ellie :cloud9: :yipee:

What did she weigh?


----------



## bbyno1

She weighed exactly 6lb :) not even tiny baby or early baby fits her though lol. Fob is back at work today so I'm taking on the challenge hehe.so far I'm managing to keep up lol


----------



## Rhio92

Aww glad you're doing ok!


----------



## emmylou92

Naw, glad your all doing well.


----------



## Jellyt

Congratulations :) xxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations!!! And welcome to the juggling act of parenting two children :haha:


----------



## Linzi_x

good luck! :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw wow so tiny! Hope your first few days have been a joy :) xxx


----------



## lauram_92

6lbs is tinyyyyyy :cloud9:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Awwww, i've only just seen this!! WOW! congratulations ellie! I'm so Jelous.. 
your second pregnancy has gone so quick!! 
ahh i can't wait till i can post this thread haha!! 
xx


----------



## holly2234

Congrats!


----------



## Melibu90

Congrats :flower:
I love her name too, sophia is my favourite for a girl :)


----------

